# Rotating Highback



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Does anyone have or use a rotating high back? does it actually work? and if so what effect does it have? I have Rome 390s and I have no idea if I should adjust the back.


----------



## boarderaholic (Aug 13, 2007)

Imo, it's a crock of shit. I've heard of people who have tried it, and they say that they get more power transfered to their board when they go into their heelside turns, but that's just me. Oh and I've tried it, and yeah, refer to first sentence...


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2008)

Nice...i guess I won't mess with it then


----------



## Grimdog (Oct 13, 2007)

boarderaholic said:


> Imo, it's a crock of shit. I've heard of people who have tried it, and they say that they get more power transfered to their board when they go into their heelside turns, but that's just me. Oh and I've tried it, and yeah, refer to first sentence...



Same here. I've tried both ways and did not make a noticeable difference.


----------



## PaoloSmythe (Aug 19, 2007)

i am guessing that this is when you tweak your high backs round so they are aligned to be parallel with your heelside edge?

my cartels do this, my old salomons couldn't (sheered bolt) personally and whilst slight, i think it beneficial.

if you can, then why not IMO?


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

What kind of a rider are you? More park or freeride? I'm a park guy and I've also got the 390s. I don't rotate my highbacks, and prefer it that way. My balance just seems off on rails, etc when I rotate them. I could see it being beneficial for freeriding though


----------

